# Electron Extraction Circuit



## aflacglobal (Jun 9, 2007)

This is great if you want to learn about physics. Not about gold, but interesting. Hydrogen atoms video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Clafqu0Xw6E&mode=related&search=


----------



## Noxx (Jun 9, 2007)

Cool but wrong section ! General chat is only for gold related stuff 
I moved it in the Bar & Grill section. 
Thanks


----------

